# Snow Pictures. BRRRRR!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

It has been blowing a steady 30-35 out of NNE all day. All of the snow I have gotten has been a super fine powder or sleet. I have mostly little snow drift mounds, I want some of the big fluffy flakes so I can work on a snowman.
Here are some pictures.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL Brain i was just posting on the ice fishing thread about you not posting pics LOL knew you where haolding out 


jerry


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

*ring round the parkin lot*

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid626.photobucket.com/albums/tt346/BIGFINN07/P1300015.flv">


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

So he has one of those messed up Toyota gas pedals too. LOL


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is my snow angel picture, Mustang survival suits make great snow suits!










































Here is my best Snow Angel.


----------



## troutman_2 (Aug 9, 2009)

looks like another sticky toyota gas pedal strikes again,
i see you guys got almost as much snow as we out here in the
blue ridge


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Snow measurement from earlier today. We had about 6 inches earlier and maybe 6.5-7 now.










Two quick pics from my walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

well atleast the snow is killin the germs!!!opcorn:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

earl of DC said:


> well atleast the snow is killin the germs!!!opcorn:


That's a big plus. Seems everytime I've gone out my throat's gotten sore. Sure would be good if I could lay off the salt water gargle for a bit.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pcis


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Second snow weekend*

fired up the grill / and legs in the pot ....... just tryin to get by









jerry


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like dog your is waiting for you to finish so he can get started on that bone.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

JetSkiBrian said:


> Looks like dog your is waiting for you to finish so he can get started on that bone.


LOL yeah she watch ever bite with a look ....... you know that bone is mine don't you!


----------

